# Kai is a 52 week wantabee



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Such a handsome boy, still with that spark in his eyes after his experience yesterday. You can really see his clearing in that natural light. He's looking good!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I still can't get over how much he looks like a spoo,he is just gorgeous! I will take any weeks of Kai I can get :>


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Kai is such a beautiful dog


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

he's so gorgeous!!! And nearly-52-weeks is good enough for us!!!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I still can't get over how much he looks like a spoo,he is just gorgeous! I will take any weeks of Kai I can get :>


I couldn't agree more! I can't stop admiring his handsome face


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

His pictures are always just beautiful!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Kai is a fun little guy. Sure has been fun and interesting learning first hand about minatures. Also interesing for me to watch his coat clear, all so new to me.

Lightening up by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

what a beautiful boy....his hair is nicer than mine!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> I still can't get over how much he looks like a spoo,he is just gorgeous! I will take any weeks of Kai I can get :>


He's not a standard?


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She has mentioned before that he is over 15" tall and from Mini parents. It always strikes me how big and all grown up he looks. Then I see photos next to her other standards, and he does look a lot smaller.

Just gorgeous! His eyes are dreamy to look at. It's been fun watching his color change.


----------

